# Her first!



## Semper Fly (Jun 11, 2011)

This was her first ever Sea Trout and fish caught on a boat, she is hooked and loves it. We were on our new Gheenoe 15'4".


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Job well done, sir.


----------



## Captain_Shane (Mar 27, 2007)

Nice shot!


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Nice trout! Congrats!


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

you'll be buisy now..... nice trout too.
welcome aboard- 
-anytide


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Congrats on her first!  Now you'll never get to fish by yourself anymore.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice looking trout!


----------



## Semper Fly (Jun 11, 2011)

Now she wants a red and a snook. Hope to get her eventually into fly fishing.


----------

